# Fairfield Williamsburg Patriots Place



## Miss Marty (Feb 25, 2006)

*
Fairfield Williamsburg Patriots Place - Virginia*

How much are the Maintenance Fees for 2006

Any Special Assessments due for 2005 or 2006
Special Assessment fee of $200 in 2007 & 2008


----------



## northovr (Feb 26, 2006)

saturday check in $500 + $200 special assessment 2006
sunday check   in $520 + $200 special assessment 2006
They plan the special assessment for the next two years 
2007 and 2008.  Also they are considering removing the jacuzzi tubs.
I deposited my 2006 week 22 in January and it has lousy trade power.
My Durban Sand 2007 week trades way better.
Daniel Northover
northovr@verizon.net


----------



## Pat H (Feb 26, 2006)

northovr said:
			
		

> saturday check in $500 + $200 special assessment 2006
> sunday check   in $520 + $200 special assessment 2006
> They plan the special assessment for the next two years
> 2007 and 2008.  Also they are considering removing the jacuzzi tubs.
> ...



Gee, I don't remember seeing anything in my dues for this year about the $200 special assessment for 07 & 08. What a ripoff. We've had special assessments for at least the last 5 years.


----------



## Spence (Feb 26, 2006)

northovr said:
			
		

> I deposited my 2006 week 22 in January and it has lousy trade power.  Daniel Northover


Williamsburg normally doesn't see any trade power until kids are out of school, Wk25 at the earliest.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 9, 2006)

*Internet Access*

What are some of the thing`s they plan to do 
with the Special Assessment Money Collected

Have they updated the phone lines 
for - In Unit - High Speed Internet


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 14, 2006)

*March*

Checked into The Fairfield 
Williamsburg Patriots Place

Check in took less than 5 minutes  
The staff were fast and friendly

The resort is old but everything is nice & clean
Had the Air Condition/Furnace Filters Replaced

Note: NO - Wifi - High Speed Internet


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 14, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Checked into The Fairfield Williamsburg Patriots Place on Sunday 3/12
> 
> Check in took less than 5 minuted - The staff were fast and friendly
> 
> ...



wow i feel like i am following you around. I just checked out of hgvc seaworld 3/11 and am checking in to ff patriots place on 6/04

so how will i  like the ff compared to the hgvc ?


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 14, 2006)

*Patriots Place*

We are staying in a First Floor Two Bedroom Lockout
Our Building has a view of the Ramada Inn 1776 Hotel

Four (4) Philips Televisions... (VCR`s)
Two (2) Telephones with separate phone numbers
The phone jack are in the bedrooms so bring a long
phone cord if you want to hook up your laptop in LR


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 15, 2006)

*Patriots Place*

They are putting up new siding on the building 
next door and working on the landscaping here
at Fairfield Patriots Place.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 17, 2006)

*Mini Review*

In the Main Living Room

Philips Large Silver Color TV with side Speakers 
and separate Zenith VCR 
No CD/DVD Player or Stereo System - No phone in LR

In the Master Bedroom
Philips (looks like a 20in) TV

Over On the Lockout Side 

In the Smaller Living Room 

Philips Large Black Color TV 
with separate Magnavox VCR

In the Smaller Bedroom 
Philips (looks like a 20in) TV

There is a separate telephone line in each unit (Bedroom)
(No hi speed - data port connection)

Two separate Air Conditoning Units with separate Controls
Yes - we did call the first day to have 3 Filters Replaced!
The one in the Ent. Hallway hadn`t been changed in a long time!
The ones inside the timeshare units were dirty but not that bad.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 20, 2006)

*Williamsburg*

We are back home from a one week stay
at Fairfield Patriots Place in Williamsburg

**

Note:
We had reservations for a second week 
_*In Williamsburg at Powhatan Plantation * _ 
but the units that they assigned us were so 
bad and dirty! We walked out & drove home.


----------



## Giselherr (Mar 21, 2006)

*I assume you are going to write up reviews of*

both resorts?


----------



## Spence (Mar 21, 2006)

*question moved to*

here......


----------



## JustAllie (Mar 31, 2006)

I own a unit at Patriots' Place (week 16, 2 BR lockout, sleeps 8/8) and at Kingsgate (week 17, 2 BR but not a lockout, sleeps 6/6).  Both are fixed weeks.  I'm planning on depositing one of the 2007 weeks to see if I can trade for something  in Sedona or Flagstaff in July, when I'll be there with friends.

Does anyone have a guess as to which week would get me better trading value? 

The Patriots' Place unit is a bit bigger because it's a lockout, but that resort seems to be struggling more than the Kingsgate resort.  Patriots' Place has been downgraded to "Hospitality" while Kingsgate is "Gold Crown."  

Maybe I should just deposit them both and see what comes up.


----------



## Spence (Mar 31, 2006)

JustAllie said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a guess as to which week would get me better trading value?


The small size differential and the difference in rating will have little effect on the trade power.  Holy Week is Wk13 and Easter Week is Wk14 in 2007 so you miss out on that extra pull, there should be little difference between your  Wk16 and a Wk17.


----------



## Spence (Mar 31, 2006)

JustAllie said:
			
		

> The Patriots' Place unit is a bit bigger because it's a lockout, but that resort seems to be struggling more than the Kingsgate resort.


Are you depositing PP as a 2BR or two 1BRs?   My experience with Williamsburg 1BRs is that they trade for anything in RCI that a 2BR the same week would trade for.


----------



## JustAllie (Mar 31, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Are you depositing PP as a 2BR or two 1BRs?   My experience with Williamsburg 1BRs is that they trade for anything in RCI that a 2BR the same week would trade for.


Wow, that's interesting.  I've never tried that.  Thanks for the tip!!

Hmm, I might even try trading the smaller 1BR first and see what that picks up.  

Right now the week I already have on deposit (a last-minute deposit from a couple of years ago) will only get me a studio in Sedona during my time frame.  I was hoping that a unit deposited a year ahead of time instead of at the last minute would have enough trading power to get me a bigger place.  But if I can get another studio, then we have enough space for our group of four adults.  Hmm....


----------



## Spence (Mar 31, 2006)

Unfortunately, even though Red, your weeks and other weeks in Williamsburg when kids are NOT out of school, do not trade very well.  Williamsburg is one of those places with a glut of timeshares that are usually not in great demand except when families can travel in summer.  My first timeshare purchase was resale Sunterra in Wmbg, a week 52, back when I thought Red=Red.  It did not trade well, that's why I converted early to Club Sunterra.


----------



## JustAllie (Mar 31, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, even though Red, your weeks and other weeks in Williamsburg when kids are NOT out of school, do not trade very well.  Williamsburg is one of those places with a glut of timeshares that are usually not in great demand except when families can travel in summer.  My first timeshare purchase was resale Sunterra in Wmbg, a week 52, back when I thought Red=Red.  It did not trade well, that's why I converted early to Club Sunterra.


Oh well.  I got these weeks from my parents, who bought them from the developer years ago.  They always preferred Williamsburg in the spring.  It's too hot in the summer.  They bought the timeshares to use, not to trade... but now they're too disabled to be able to use them.  And I find myself more interested in going elsewhere.  

I have had okay luck renting a week each year to someone at work.  It's only a few hours away from here by car.  But people with school-aged kids generally can't take them because my weeks don't coincide with Spring Break.  

I'll see how much luck I have exchanging next year's weeks instead of renting them.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 31, 2006)

Allie,
I believe that Garden Week in Williamsburg will fall in either week 16 or 17 next year.  There will be more demand for that week, but probably only slightly.


----------



## Spence (Mar 31, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> Allie,
> I believe that Garden Week in Williamsburg will fall in either week 16 or 17 next year.  There will be more demand for that week, but probably only slightly.


You could only hope, that's like the TS salesman who pushes Grand Illumination week, the difference is imperceptible.  GI week is already for rent for peanuts on Extra Vacations.


----------



## 3kids4me (Mar 31, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Note:
> We had reservations for a second week
> _*In Williamsburg at Powhatan Plantation * _
> but the units that they assigned us were so
> bad and dirty! We walked out & drove home.



We were in Williamsburg last year at Greensprings.  Friends came with us and we arranged for them to stay at Powhatan.  It was their first experience in a timeshare and we had been talking it up so much...we were truly embarassed because their unit at Powhatan was so disgusting (dirty, broken air conditioning, problem with the tub, etc.), and they even had trouble at the restaurant there with dirty utensils, etc.  Needless to say, they have no interest in timesharing now, which is too bad because they have four kids and really need the space!


----------



## Giselherr (Apr 2, 2006)

*Spence*



			
				Spence said:
			
		

> .  My first timeshare purchase was resale Sunterra in Wmbg, a week 52, back when I thought Red=Red.  It did not trade well, that's why I converted early to Club Sunterra.



Was there a difference when Christmas fell in wk 52?  Just this past year (2005) Williamsbrg was packed during week 52.


----------

